

FREE HN: Pitch me to design a logo for your startup.  - niico

I know startups are hard and expensive. Also, I feel like giving back to this community. So I will design a logo to a startup for free. That's it. No catch.<p>Drop me a line with an elevator pitch of your startup and what culture or attitude you want to create. eg. "Cloud service medical record for dentists." Very serious/medical-ish looking image.<p>Keep in mind that if you don't really need a logo design let someone that needs more than you have it.<p>Contact info in my profile. You're welcome.
======
niico
Hey guys,

I'd love to help all of you. Seriously, all 27 of you that wrote me :D However
I will design probably twice as many as I had planned. I will go over your
pitches now and start sketching one or two today. Have a good day.

------
pilom
Your email address keeps bouncing for me but I'm certainly interested.

Edit: Looks like I was either reading your email address wrong or you changed
it but I got through, thanks.

------
bigohms
This is nice of you. However, a logo is the essence of a brand and it's very
important to get right. Before a ton of us go and pitch you, let's get a sense
of your work?

~~~
latch
from his profile: <http://www.dribbble.com/nicogarcia>

------
BenSchaechter
Nico made us an awesome logo! Thanks Nico!

